# Fender Rivets



## Jetmechco (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking for some assistance on what would be the correct size tubular rivet to reattach the fender strut to the fender on a 1957 Black Phantom - Been looking over the website for Hanson rivet but unsure of what Style/Length/Diameter would be the most correct - Any guidance is greatly appreciated!
Ed


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2019)

@cyclingday


----------



## Jetmechco (Jul 25, 2019)

a


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2019)

Here’s the stock numbers.



I use the plain steel on original condition bikes.



And the Zinc plated, on better condition or restored bikes.



Here’s the contact info for Hanson Rivet.


----------



## robert bell (Jul 25, 2019)

Good information!


----------



## Jetmechco (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks very much.  Appreciate the info!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2019)

For a chrome fendered bike I would use a nickel plated rivet or stainless steel.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> For a chrome fendered bike I would use a nickel plated rivet or stainless steel.



Wasn't zinc the factory finish though?


----------

